# **Official** MMAForum GFX Grand Prix Sign Up Thread



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We are going to be running a GFX grand prix. Everyone knows how a GP works and we all know how the SOTW competition works but this is going to be a melding of the two. 

------

*Rules:*

There will be a max of 16 participants. Everyone will be randomly paired off for the first round and in the event that we have an uneven number of participants then someone will randomly be getting a bye into the next round.

We will give the artists their criteria for the round and then you will have *2 days* to get your piece submitted. After everyone has submitted their pieces then separate voting threads will be put up for each pairing and everyone will vote on the best sigs with the winners moving on to the next round.

Sigs can be no bigger then *450X250 pixels*.

If you don't submit your entry after 2 days then you automatically lose.
*
The contest will begin next Friday, March 20th *

------

*Prizes:*

1. *1,000,000 credits* - Credits to bet with
2. *Free Paid Premium Membership to MMAForum* - If the winner is an unpaid member they can choose this prize.

The winner will also receive a banner showing that they are MMAF's GFX Grand Prix Champion.

------

*Participants:*

1. *MJB23*
2. *Steph05050*
3. *Pliff*
4. Scottysullivan
5. *D.P.*
6. Chuck8807
7. *Toxic*
8. *Norway1*
9. *Eric2004BC*
10. Robopencil
11. Gara
12. jbritt
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Im in


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck guys..


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in...this should be a tough challenge. Props to those who thought this up. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did you have to ask,

(Uhm yeah Im in)


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

in.....


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's get some more entries guys. I know we have more GFX artists. 

I forgot to add this in the original post but the first round will begin next Friday, March 20th.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> we all know how the SOTW competition works


Not everyone...cough*gara*cough

good luck everyone


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Not everyone...cough*gara*cough
> 
> good luck everyone


Haha maybe that's how they run it on other sites he's been on but it's not how we do it around here.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i havnt been making sigs latly because ive just gotten so bad at them and hate all the work i do so i never post it, so im gunna do some new photoshop tutorials and get back into it soon, but to help get this thing going with more people i'll sign up


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Where are the 50 people that come out of the wood work everytime there is a new "SOTW?" thread? Geez there are a ton of people complaining the minute there isnt a graphics contest and then they dont enter when there is one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Where are the 50 people that come out of the wood work everytime there is a new "SOTW?" thread? Geez there are a ton of people complaining the minute there isnt a graphics contest and then they dont enter when there is one.


And now you see why it sucks to run them.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea man, this really sucks. The talent on this forum is outstanding, we just need people to compete. Where's Composure, Kryonicle, all those people that were doing graphics when I first got here?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well Im gonna take this opportunity to call Nikkos out, Come on Nikkos you know you got the itch still so quit saying your retired blow the dust off photoshop and step up, if its allowed I'll even take you on first round, a grudge match, come on, Nikkos,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Someone call out Plazz lol, cuz I sure as sh** ain't gonna do it. Maybe this could be the highly anticipated NCC/Plazz match.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I guess I'm in. Hope I don't embarrass myself too much. :laugh:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Someone call out Plazz lol, cuz I sure as sh** ain't gonna do it. Maybe this could be the highly anticipated NCC/Plazz match.


Haha that would make for a killer Match up im sure of it..



Toxic said:


> Well Im gonna take this opportunity to call Nikkos out, Come on Nikkos you know you got the itch still so quit saying your retired blow the dust off photoshop and step up, if its allowed I'll even take you on first round, a grudge match, come on, Nikkos,


Lol you were right i have been thinking about a Comeback but i don't think it will be here sorry bud.. What if you take me out first round lol than i am a has been lol


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Well Im gonna take this opportunity to call Nikkos out, Come on Nikkos you know you got the itch still so quit saying your retired blow the dust off photoshop and step up, if its allowed I'll even take you on first round, a grudge match, come on, Nikkos,


I wanna see Nikos in this GP too.

Come on man, do it for your fans:dunno:


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Lol you were right i have been thinking about a Comeback but i don't think it will be here sorry bud.. What if you take me out first round lol than i am a has been lol


i think hes scared


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Plazz and NikosCC come one now, we need you to sign up.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

C'mon people sign up this thing starts 2morrow!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes people if u know how to make anything graphic just try...not gonna hurt anything


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll give it a try, sign me up.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The tournament starts tomorrow so any last minute sign ups should do it before tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im now calling out Nikko's or Plazz but I think both those cowards are scared to face me


----------

